# toronto must see stores?



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hey i am comming to toronto from peterborough and looking for must see aquarium stores for cichlids, saltwater fish, coral. i am looking for the best of the best stores to make my trip worth it.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Finnatics for one, on Dixie Rd south of the 401, for cichlids and lots of other stuff. Check the general marketplace ads for info on their latest stocks.

R20 for another, great salty stuff at Dixie and Dundas, and also close by in Mississauga, along Dundas St within a few miles of each other there is Aquatic Kingdom and Big Als Mississauga, which do both Salt and FW and plants.

Downtown TO, there's Menagerie, though they have only a small fishroom they have some nice fish and often nice plants.

In Scarborough, AI is worth seeing, if only for the spectacular display tanks they have in the Amano style.

I''m sure there are others, but these are the ones I know best.


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the reply will certanly check them out!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree Finatics #1 but it is north of the 401 according to the map.


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok great that will certanly be a main stop.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're going for the most stores in one area, check out the strip of saltwater stores in the west end - Reef raft, aquatic kingdom, uh....a bunch of stores out that way. 

Menagerie is the best for FW oddities and cool finds - mostly small nano-friendly things in there. 

Sea U Marine is THE destination in the north end. 

The west end has the lion's share of the stores, but the ones to the east are more beloved stores


----------



## superfishy45 (Oct 28, 2012)

Seaumarine will be on my list!!!


----------



## d3rsk (Feb 3, 2013)

I did the Big Als (whitby and Kennedy), Kennedy is better than the whitby store for slection and pricing. 
Sea U Marine has a good selection as well. 
I picked up a pair of clowns from him almost a month ago and they are very happy in my tank. (Even after the 2+ hour trip back to Ptbo)



Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry, my bad on the location of Finatics. Still well worth a visit ! And Reef Raft is gone. Now it's Rivers to Oceans.. aka R2O.. in a strip mall on the southwest corner of Dundas/Dixie, near the south end of the strip. I could almost toss a rock and hit the store from home.

Assuming you went to Finatics, if you came south to Dundas and went east, you'll find Aquatic Kingdom not too far along on the south side. They are in the process of moving down to the Chinese Mall by Dragon Discount Aquarium and Big Als.. but have not actually moved yet, at least, they hadn't the last time I was down that way a couple weeks ago. 

Then come west on Dundas and you get R20 at the intersection with Dixie, also on the south side, then a few blocks further along, just before Haines Rd, you find Big Als and Dragon Discount on the south side. Dragon has downsized recently and I don't know what they have now, but they were mostly FW before the downsize, I think. Big Als is just across the parking lot from them. All within a couple of miles, and Finatics is about fifteen minutes north of Dundas. Not really that far, the time is mainly because there are a lot of lights and a fair bit of construction on Dixie.


----------

